# 2007 Norco Six "___"?



## lolitsgabe (Jun 29, 2011)

(Wasn't sure where to put this thread, new user and all.)

So I've been scouring the earth to find my first "real" bike. I've ALMOST purchased a few which I thought were pretty good deals, but I honestly can't tell if I'm getting what I'm paying for, and if I'm about to get ripped off. I'm looking at a 2007 Norco Six ___. The blank because it's not confirmed if it's a Six One or a Six Two, so I was hoping someone could help me identify it.

Another thing I know for sure is that since I'm new to riding, I can't tell how much damage a bike's been through, or if something was busted I wouldn't really be able to tell, so from the pics does this bike look like it's in decent condition? The post says it's mostly Cosmetic Damage and it hasn't been ridden often, but you can never be too sure, right?

Too Long; Didn't Read:

1. Is this a 2007 Norco Six One?
2. Is it in good condition?
3. If it is a 2007 Norco Six One, is $800 a good deal?


































https://www.norco.com/2007bikes/templates/model/enlarge.php?id=37&view=&deets=2

That's the Stat-Sheet from Norco. They look similar to me, but it looks like some things have been switched out, like the fork.


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

It is a Six 3. Decent bike but don't pay much for it used. They were only about $1700 MSRP. I had an '06 Six 1. The frame is bomb proof and suspension works very well for FR/DH.
Norco is also having a crazy clear out of older models. Check with a local dealer and you could probably get a Six brand new for cheap.
I don't think it is worth $800 as everything is pretty low end. If anything is worn out (ie the drive train) it will cost you a large portion of the purchase price of the bike.


----------



## lolitsgabe (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks so much. I'll keep hunting and look around to see if I can find cheap Norco Clear-outs!
I'd also found a 2006 Norco Six Two for $700, but that seems a bit steep too.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

myarmisonfire said:


> It is a Six 3. Decent bike but don't pay much for it used. They were only about $1700 MSRP. I had an '06 Six 1. The frame is bomb proof and suspension works very well for FR/DH.
> Norco is also having a crazy clear out of older models. Check with a local dealer and you could probably get a Six brand new for cheap.
> I don't think it is worth $800 as everything is pretty low end. If anything is worn out (ie the drive train) it will cost you a large portion of the purchase price of the bike.


My friend managed to get a Transitions Dirtbag for $700 with about $100 worth of repairs in it and the aftermarket components on it seemed pretty good. And like Myarmisonfire said, it is definitely a Six 3. I saw a Six One on CL in my area for $900 a while ago and considered it for a while but ultimately got myself a Range 3 with some aftermarket parts. I may get a Sram XO set on there one day, but I personally think getting the lower end one was smarter so that I knew which parts I really thought should be upgraded. Again, like Myarmisonfire said, check out their close-out deals. They usually drop prices rather nicely.

If anything, on the Six 3, you can talk people down rather easily on CL, even if they say, "price is firm no jokers"
What you say is this, even if they say, "firm"
"Hey, I was interested in your bike. I realize you are asking (price here) but I was wondering if you'd take (price here)"
The way I determine a price on a bike that is used like this, especially on CL
Say they say 800
you say $600 and ask them to "think about it and get back to you"
if the bike sells for 800, then so be it. Not the best deal for a Six 3. If he gets back to you and says 700, say 650. 
Remember this, CL is about barter and haggling. 
best of luck


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Good luck, man! I found a Norco from a local guy for $1K. The bike was one year old (but a 2009, sold last year) but in very, very good shape. Timing is everything, but persistence pays off too. I've looked at several bikes before (operating on a much smaller budget) but sometimes, you know when a bike is for you, and you may need to spend a bit more. 

Some things to look for on full suspension bikes:
1) fork condition: upper stanchions ideally need to be scratch and dent free (they're one of the most expensive components on a bike)
2) no side to side play on the rear suspension (indication of bushing or bearing wear, or worse, mechanical damage)
3) componentry level (you'll just need to learn the heirarchy from SRAM or Shimano.. and even with those guys, there are subsets, like Deore versus Saints).
4) frame condition: (scratches are normal, but big dents and cracks you need to look out for).
5) make sure it's the right bike for you and your riding style (AM, trail, freeride, DH)

As always, bring a friend who knows if you're not sure, or come to the forum first before pulling the trigger.


----------



## lolitsgabe (Jun 29, 2011)

ehigh said:


> My friend managed to get a Transitions Dirtbag for $700 with about $100 worth of repairs in it and the aftermarket components on it seemed pretty good. And like Myarmisonfire said, it is definitely a Six 3. I saw a Six One on CL in my area for $900 a while ago and considered it for a while but ultimately got myself a Range 3 with some aftermarket parts. I may get a Sram XO set on there one day, but I personally think getting the lower end one was smarter so that I knew which parts I really thought should be upgraded. Again, like Myarmisonfire said, check out their close-out deals. They usually drop prices rather nicely.
> 
> If anything, on the Six 3, you can talk people down rather easily on CL, even if they say, "price is firm no jokers"
> What you say is this, even if they say, "firm"
> ...


Well, I got him down to $650. That sounds a lot better for a 2007 Six 3. Is it an okay deal?


----------



## lolitsgabe (Jun 29, 2011)

ron m. said:


> Good luck, man! I found a Norco from a local guy for $1K. The bike was one year old (but a 2009, sold last year) but in very, very good shape. Timing is everything, but persistence pays off too. I've looked at several bikes before (operating on a much smaller budget) but sometimes, you know when a bike is for you, and you may need to spend a bit more.
> 
> Some things to look for on full suspension bikes:
> 1) fork condition: upper stanchions ideally need to be scratch and dent free (they're one of the most expensive components on a bike)
> ...


That is a sexy ride. It's my first bike, so I wanted to stay in the $500-$800 dollar range, so I'm hoping this is a decent choice. I was looking at a Devinci Hucker for $500, but it was a hard tail and I backed out.

I'm pretty sure this bike looks stock for a Six 3, but I'll definitely try and research what's supposed to be on it to make sure they didn't downgrade anything before selling it.

How do I check for side to side play?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

lolitsgabe said:


> Well, I got him down to $650. That sounds a lot better for a 2007 Six 3. Is it an okay deal?


Well, I've heard some problems with the rear shock bottoming out and I haven't heard much about the forks. Some have said they're good and some have complained. I would be tempted for you to wait until the end of the year and see if there are any Range 3 deals as I definitely love mine and both are light freeride bikes. I also love my larger headset and the bigger bars that came with it made me have a hard time ever going back to smaller one. 
It sounds like you're trying to get a great ride but are on a budget. If you cannot get a Range 3, I would recommend that you continue to browse CL. As summer goes on and more people want bikes more people will be getting upgrades and selling their old ones.

and you should be certain to make sure that there are no downgraded parts. if there are, have them lower the price even more if you do go through with the Six 3.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

lolitsgabe said:


> That is a sexy ride. It's my first bike, so I wanted to stay in the $500-$800 dollar range, so I'm hoping this is a decent choice. I was looking at a Devinci Hucker for $500, but it was a hard tail and I backed out.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this bike looks stock for a Six 3, but I'll definitely try and research what's supposed to be on it to make sure they didn't downgrade anything before selling it.
> 
> How do I check for side to side play?


If you're looking for a ride, Bikepedia is your friend.

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2007&Brand=Norco&Model=Six+Three&Type=bike

Check side to side play by firmly holding the seat post or frame and then shaking the rear wheel OR swingarm. There should not be any slop. Good luck!


----------



## myarmisonfire (Mar 28, 2005)

lolitsgabe said:


> Well, I got him down to $650. That sounds a lot better for a 2007 Six 3. Is it an okay deal?


I still think it is too much for a 4 year old bike with bottom feeder components.


----------



## lolitsgabe (Jun 29, 2011)

myarmisonfire said:


> I still think it is too much for a 4 year old bike with bottom feeder components.


What do you think a good and fair price would be then?


----------



## lolitsgabe (Jun 29, 2011)

It's really hard to gauge what an older bike is worth. It seems like it's not even worth lookin' at what it was retailing for before.


----------



## lolitsgabe (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/854169/

There's a 2008 Six 1 up, but $2000 seems ridiculously steep!


----------

